# Fleet tracking software?



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Does anybody here with some larger fleets run Fleetmatics or Teletrac vehicle tracking software? We are seriously considering installing this in all of our vehicles, and I have done a live demonstration with Teletrac so far. They are really neat products. They are quite expensive and want to make sure I am going with the right company. Any feedback would be appreciated. One of the main issues we are trying to overcome is that the standard gps systems send our large trucks down roads they can't go on, or where there are low bridges. We go all over the northeast with a few of our trucks and this has become a major problem. There are some other reasons and features we need, so we are thinking of going this route.

www.fleetmatics.com
www.teletrac.net


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We use Navtrak, pretty good coverage, can have it wired tell you when a salter is running, a plow is on the ground truck is at idle ETC, great for liability protection and when service is questioned. The reports are very customizable and are available for any truck in your fleet for 90 days online. After that they get archived and you have to request info from them. We use it for our lawn maintenance crews in the summer and the salt trucks in the winter. We have a fleet of nearly 50 trucks and run it in the 10 maintenance crew trucks, most of which are our salt trucks, the others have units swapped in for the winter, we wired plugs in for quick swap, works very nicely but isn't cheap.

I didn't read your post carefully at first, they do offer routing, but not "in the cab" as far as I know.


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello Matt,

I'm glad to see your taking the time to see which software really suits your requirement. If you have any last questions or looking for different functions, please feel free to touch base with me at your opportunity.

Kind regards,

J.P. 
Operasoft 
1-888-986-7372 extension 427


----------



## Yamaha0219 (Jan 7, 2010)

The guy I work for uses teletrac. He had it installed in the spring and uses it to check our locations/time discrepancies during the summer. Has us write down all our plow locations/times in the winter but can verify with the teletrac. We also use it to clock in/out for the day and for lunch. Haven't heard him have any regrets about it yet.


----------

